# New Red Dawn Movie!



## GHook93 (Jun 27, 2009)

This times its the Chinese, the land of billion virgins, attacking with the help of Mother Russia.

http://thezaz.nationallampoon.com/files/2009/06/short_round.jpg

I loved the original when it came out, but I was too young to be afraid and knowing the background in the real world for the movie! I like the concept. I hope the don't sell out and make it PG-13. A war movie about invading the US must be R. Either way I am intrigued by the concept and I hope its good. 

I do think they sold out a bunch, by not renaming it Islamic Dawn and having the invaders as Islamist.

Think about it. Our enemies when the original came out were the Russians. That is what made it such a hit. They took a fictional scenario against an invasion by our main enemy and made it a reality on the screen. Our main enemies now are the Islamofacists (even if the left doesn't want to acknowledge it), so why stick with the concept of the original and have the invasion by our main enemies? Here is what should have happen!

(1) Turkey, Egypt and Jordan all the fall to Radical Islam and declare Taliban style Sharia law!
(2) The world has moved passed oil and run their cars and homes oil free. Plundering the oil producers into economic and societal collaspe, including Russia and Venezuela. Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Iran, Nigeria, Sudan, Kuwait, Pakistan, Afghanistan fall and Hardcore Islamic Revolutions engulf the Islamic world. All these countries become run by radical Islamofacists.
(3) Russia whose fraglie economy is built on oil and natural gas collapses and put their nuclear araments up for sale on the black market to feed their people. Iran explodes the bomb before falling. North Korea goes about selling bombs. Iraq, Egypt and Libyan explode bombs before the fall in response to the Iranian nuke.
(4) Europe and its Muslim minorities have further troubles. Riots break out and rightwingers take over and start cracking heads (think how the American police cracked heads of Blacks in the 60s). The rift grows deeper and more radical.
(5) The Islamic world unites under a military alliance. With economic collaspe and radical Islam take over famine and water shortage move them to desperation.

(6) *The Islamic Alliance attack:* On D-Day they nuke the shit out of Europe, Israel, Australia and of course America. The Islamic alliance invades all the above named, but Islamic Dawn focuses on the invasion of the United states.

(7) It is later revealed that the Mexico is the base for the invasion. The Mexicans show the IA how to smuggle nukes into America and get them to the targets. They have also allowed the IA train, plan and prepare from Mexico, station their troops in Mexico and eventually allow them to invade via troops, chopters and tanks from Mexico, all for a promise of allowing Mexico to retake of the American Southwest. Bolivia (hate the US and Capitalism), El Salvador (ditto), Venezuela (ditto), Cuba (ditto) and Puerto Rico (for complete independence)  all assist the Islamic Alliance also. 

The PC'ers would hate it, since they would call it fear-mongering, but they said the same thing about the original. China as an invading enemy with Russian help is probably more probable and scary! But I would have preferred Islamic Dawn for obvious reasons!


----------



## Diuretic (Jun 27, 2009)

Red Dawn was a fun film, right wing propaganda but fun nonetheless.  William Smith was great, but then he is fluent in Russian so he had a leg up there for sure.

The only thing that niggled at me until I threw it out of my mind the first time I saw it was, "why?"  Once I'd got rid of that concept the film was entertaining.

But in this scenario GH "why?" won't go away.  The "why" is more pronounced when I realise that Islamicists are represented as nuking my country and then invading.  Why?  Do they think any of that shit can actually stop us drinking beer?


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 8, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> Red Dawn was a fun film, right wing propaganda but fun nonetheless.  William Smith was great, but then he is fluent in Russian so he had a leg up there for sure.
> 
> The only thing that niggled at me until I threw it out of my mind the first time I saw it was, "why?"  Once I'd got rid of that concept the film was entertaining.
> 
> But in this scenario GH "why?" won't go away.  The "why" is more pronounced when I realise that Islamicists are represented as nuking my country and then invading.  Why?  Do they think any of that shit can actually stop us drinking beer?



China invading the US over Oil is a much bigger WHY? That is what the New Red Dawn Script gives as the reason (see the link in the original post for it). I mean yes we have oil, but we don't drill it, nor do we have it readily available. We might have more than any country, but we keep it in the ground. I believe: Russia, Saudia Arabia, Iran, Iraq, Canada and Nigeria pull more oil out of the ground than us! Therefore if China wants to pick a fight over oil why not do it with Mother Russia. Russia would be a better target for obvious reasons:
(1) Russia has a much weaker military, navy and airforce than the US, which much less technological. Yes fighting the Russian Bear is no walk in the park, but fighting the Americans would 10 fold more difficult
(2) Russia has less than half the population of the US
(3) Russia is so corrupt, getting sleeper troops, equipment and even nukes to Russia wouldn't be as hard.
(4) US missile defense are 100 fold better than Russia's
(5) The US military budget blows Russia's clear out of the water
(6) The US has more active and battle tested troops than Russia!
(7) China shares a border with Russia, so they could get supplies, bombs, missiles, guns, planes, troops, tanks, reenforcements quickly to Russia. A massive attack on Russia could happen fast, swift and done overwelming efficient. Russia would have much less time to react and prepare. Not the same against America. We would have a lot of time to react and prepare, since China needs to go half way across the world and over a long stretch of ocean.
(8) Russia has its oil drills set up and pumping. They are drilling out probably 1000x the amount the US does. If China invaded Russia for oil they would have it all set up for them. If they invaded the US for oil, they would have to set up a pumps and drills and start pumping the oil out.
(9) Again Russia is next door. America is across the globe and a large ocean!
(10) China can utilize direct supply routes from its home land, via train and railway. Can't do that when invading the US.
(11) America has some tough allies: EU, Britian, Germany, Canada, Japan, France, Austrailia, India and Israel, in which some would help out. Russia has Cuba, Venezuela and Iran! Nice backing! China would ask who brought the midgits to this bar fight!


----------



## Shogun (Jul 8, 2009)

jewhook wanting to demonize muslims?  SAY IT AINT SO!


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 8, 2009)

GHook, yours is a better premise, I think, but just getting all of that information across in the film to set up the plot would probably take too long and eat up too much of the time the film has to engage the audience with the characters, who are the most important aspect of most stories.

If you could somehow cut the set-up down, even if it means lessening the realistic-ness of the setting, like say, for example, for some unexplained reason the Islamic theocracies and extremists secretly unite and do a surpise invasion in the Rocky Mountains to divide and conquer the US.  Just a thought.  Just think about how well the Taliban would be perceived to dominate mountainous terrain making for a great reason why the US military can't roust them and why the local young kids become US partisans and are forced to take on the invading forces guerilla-style lending critical aid in the defeating the Islamo-extremist forces!


----------



## Shogun (Jul 8, 2009)

it truly is ironic how people can orgasm over the idea of a guerilla-based Red Dawn flick but then totally freak out when muslims act no different than the very Wolverines being fantasized about.  srsly.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 8, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> GHook, yours is a better premise, I think, but just getting all of that information across in the film to set up the plot would probably take too long and eat up too much of the time the film has to engage the audience with the characters, who are the most important aspect of most stories.
> 
> If you could somehow cut the set-up down, even if it means lessening the realistic-ness of the setting, like say, for example, for some unexplained reason the Islamic theocracies and extremists secretly unite and do a surpise invasion in the Rocky Mountains to divide and conquer the US.  Just a thought.  Just think about how well the Taliban would be perceived to dominate mountainous terrain making for a great reason why the US military can't roust them and why the local young kids become US partisans and are forced to take on the invading forces guerilla-style lending critical aid in the defeating the Islamo-extremist forces!



None of it would be realistic! The Persian, Turks, Kurds and Arabs anytime soon. Not to mention Indonesian, Malaysians and Pakistani aren't bothers in arms either. In fact the Arab nations don't get along well enough to jointly attack any nation (unless that nation is Israel). I just don't see China attacking us over oil. First and for most you never fight your biggest customer and that is exactly what we are to China! 

Why the original Red Dawn worked so well is because a Russian Invasion was a real threat and it scared the hell out of us. Russia was our enemy back then. Islamofacists are out enemies now. That is why I stated them!


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 8, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> None of it would be realistic! The Persian, Turks, Kurds and Arabs anytime soon. Not to mention Indonesian, Malaysians and Pakistani aren't bothers in arms either. In fact the Arab nations don't get along well enough to jointly attack any nation (unless that nation is Israel). I just don't see China attacking us over oil. First and for most you never fight your biggest customer and that is exactly what we are to China!
> 
> Why the original Red Dawn worked so well is because a Russian Invasion was a real threat and it scared the hell out of us. Russia was our enemy back then. Islamofacists are out enemies now. That is why I stated them!



No, no!  I'm with you on all of that.  China wouldn't invade us for oil because we don't got any, at least, not enough to make invading us worth it.  Maybe North Koreans invading us, but Americans aren't afraid of North Koreans (North Korea is scary but not its inhabitants), but Talibani fighters, now they will scare Americans.  Crazed, suicidal, bearded, screaming, horde of religious zealots bent on jihad!  Much better than little Chinese dudes with AKs who make all the little crappy products we buy.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 8, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > None of it would be realistic! The Persian, Turks, Kurds and Arabs anytime soon. Not to mention Indonesian, Malaysians and Pakistani aren't bothers in arms either. In fact the Arab nations don't get along well enough to jointly attack any nation (unless that nation is Israel). I just don't see China attacking us over oil. First and for most you never fight your biggest customer and that is exactly what we are to China!
> ...



China has the army and numbers to invade! But not the will, at least in my opinion. Ditto for mother Russia. 

North Korea doesn't have the army, numbers, ability or anything to invade by itself (I guarantee they are like the cuba role in the original)! That would be too realistic because it wouldn't scare us. Our fear of NK revolves around them selling nukes and nuclear know hows on the black market!


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 8, 2009)

Coloradomtnman said:


> GHook, yours is a better premise, I think, but just getting all of that information across in the film to set up the plot would probably take too long and eat up too much of the time the film has to engage the audience with the characters, who are the most important aspect of most stories.
> 
> If you could somehow cut the set-up down, even if it means lessening the realistic-ness of the setting, like say, for example, for some unexplained reason the Islamic theocracies and extremists secretly unite and do a surpise invasion in the Rocky Mountains to divide and conquer the US.  Just a thought.  Just think about how well the Taliban would be perceived to dominate mountainous terrain making for a great reason why the US military can't roust them and why the local young kids become US partisans and are forced to take on the invading forces guerilla-style lending critical aid in the defeating the Islamo-extremist forces!



I don't think so. Remember the original they did a monolog in the beginning. The Islamic Dawn could do the same, but with more visuals!


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 8, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> I don't think so. Remember the original they did a monolog in the beginning. The Islamic Dawn could do the same, but with more visuals!



Yeah, I guess you're right.

Either way, I don't think the Chinese are nearly as scary as the Russians were in the 80s.  Russians are/were perceived as big, aryan, heartless, godless, moralless robots of a huge communist nation.  The Chinese are numerous, but just don't exude that kind of psychological scariness.  The Islamic idea is way better.  Like I said, bearded, suicidal, screaming, crazed, religious zealots of an alien religion strike a chord in the American psyche.  Kinda like the Japanese imperialist soldiers of the WWII.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 8, 2009)

Red Dawn was good.. But perhaps you both will better enjoy tacking some sand ******* into a remake of


----------



## eagleseven (Jul 8, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



True. More than anything, North Korea lacks the navy to perform a mass invasion, let alone eliminate our Pacific fleet and anti-ship missile batteries.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 8, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > Red Dawn was a fun film, right wing propaganda but fun nonetheless.  William Smith was great, but then he is fluent in Russian so he had a leg up there for sure.
> ...



You are forgetting a couple of things....China has been taking most of the money they make on building our goods there and selling it here and using it to build up their military.  They have spoken on live television about nuking "Hollywood".  Clinton gave them the technology to be able to nuke us without ever leaving home.  They own the largest port in the world just 60 miles off the coast of Florida.  They control both ends of the Panama canal and they talk publicly about he coming war with "American", not if, but WHEN.

Plus, they shot down our plane, held our people hostage and in retaliation, Bush APOLOGIZED, and paid them money...do you really think they are afraid of us?


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 8, 2009)

eagleseven said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Coloradomtnman said:
> ...



I don't know, I've heard they have the largest submarine fleet in the world, and back in the 60's a Russian sub got all the way into Puget Sound...no reason to think NK can't and bring nukes with them.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 9, 2009)

eagleseven said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Coloradomtnman said:
> ...



Not to mention we would counter-attack with nukes and we have 10s of thousand of soldiers stationed at NK border and 2 allies right their (SK and Japan) who hate NK and would be willing and able to held!


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 9, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Diuretic said:
> ...



Do you have links to your assertions that they talk about nuking Hollywood and talk about the coming war with America!  

Also what port are you talking about 60 miles off of FL?



One thing I did leave out that might make a war with China more likely, is that we owe China a lot of money! ALOT OF MONEY! They are America's biggest creditor! Cinco de Mayo was fought when the French tried to call in on the debt that the Mexican government owed them and Mexico said "Go Fuck Yourselves!" Bad relations would errupt if China demanded payment and America said NO!


----------

